# will a 240sx rsr catback exhaust fit my altima



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

i found this rsr catback exhaust thats for a 240 the same year as my altima thats 94 and from what i know i think they have the ka24de butidk if that will fit i was jsut wondering cuz i like the exhaust and they dont make one for my altima .. thanks peace


----------



## cthunder (Jun 19, 2004)

not likely... there are a few companies selling cat back exhausts for the altima now.


----------



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

werd i didnt think it would do u know newhere where i can get a decently averaged priced catback exhaust that will help my hp increases


----------

